
Ford to invest $1B over 5 years in self driving startup Argo AI - saurabh20n
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2017/02/10/ford-bets-1b-self-driving-car-startup/97745230/
======
nunez
In this industry, $250M/year isn't enough

